# Alexander Moncrieff: A conditional covenant of grace is a covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 26, 2019)

... We observe, that altho’ a Consent to take Christ our Lord, to be ruled and governed by him, and to observe and keep his Commandments, be not the Condition and Terms of the Covenant of Grace, as we have already shewn, by which Doctrine Legalists have subverted the Gospel of Christ, and turned the Covenant of Grace into a new Law, or new Form of a Covenant of Works; ...

For more, see Alexander Moncrieff: A conditional covenant of grace is a covenant of works.


----------

